# The long road to the RATN



## zooeysmom

Okay, so this is a spoof on the Long road to the UD thread. The road to the RATN (barn hunt novice) usually isn't too long--sometimes one weekend. But for us, it sure has been loooong. 

All right, Maizie and I started doing barn hunt in March, 2017. We had a couple of lessons and did some trials in March through May. She always passed instinct, but we struggled in novice. She got one leg in about 3 shows. 

Very long story short, I decided to take a few more intensive lessons and try again this year, because she loves to track wild animals and people and I wanted to give her a more fair shot to succeed. Well, I'm very pleased to say she got her RATN this weekend! She got it on her very last chance, as I told her we're moving on after this. I don't have the official time yet, but I think she made it within seconds. It was very exciting! She was so proud of herself because she knew how happy I was


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations on the title you two! And you can spoof on my long road to the UD any time you want. As you did with Maizie I took a step away and got reorganized and did a lot more and better training with Lily. We'll see if we get pay out this weekend. Hopefully some of your success will come east for us (rally on Saturday, utility on Sunday).


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Catherine  I am absolutely sending you positive vibes for next weekend! Frosty and I are doing rally on Saturday as well


----------



## lily cd re

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, Catherine  I am absolutely sending you positive vibes for next weekend! Frosty and I are doing rally on Saturday as well


Have fun!


----------



## Johanna

I took Zoe to her first barn hunt recently. She easily qualified on the Instinct test, but had no idea what she was supposed to do in Novice. Our local barn hunt club has training classes, so we will attend. Like agility, I think dogs really enjoy barn hunt.


----------



## Johanna

Best wishes for a successful weekend, Lily and Catherine! I am in awe of dogs and trainers who achieve a UD - that is so very difficult.


----------



## Dechi

Congrats to you and Maizie ! Perseverance has paid off !


----------



## zooeysmom

Thanks, Dechi!

Johanna, the dogs really do enjoy barn hunt. Maizie enjoys everything except being in the blind. As usual, my poodle is perfectly behaved and other dogs are whining and barking and that did stress her out. Have fun with Zoe


----------



## lily cd re

Johanna said:


> Best wishes for a successful weekend, Lily and Catherine! I am in awe of dogs and trainers who achieve a UD - that is so very difficult.



There is a reason that the nickname for utility is futility. I also once stewarded in open A for a judge who referred to that class as hopeless A.


----------



## Skylar

Congratulations to you and Maizie - for earning your RATN. You both earned it.

Catherine - good luck to you and Lily in futility - that's what they call it around here too.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Skylar!


----------



## StormeeK

Just want to say CONGRATULATIONS to you both! What a cute picture of Maizie and her ribbon. Always love updates on your babies though it makes wonder how did time go by so quickly ??!


----------



## Muggles

Big congrats to you both! Go team Maizie!


----------



## Johanna

zooeysmom said:


> Thanks, Dechi!
> 
> Johanna, the dogs really do enjoy barn hunt. Maizie enjoys everything except being in the blind. As usual, my poodle is perfectly behaved and other dogs are whining and barking and that did stress her out. Have fun with Zoe


Zoe did not like being in the blind, either, especially after a Belgin Malinois lunged at her. 

When we first arrived, she was terrified by the cattle. They were lowing loudly at the barn gate. There were geese, chickens, horses, donkeys, goats, and goodness knows what other animals at the site. The smells must have been overwhelming!

She did settle down after about an hour. I think our local barn hunt association trains at that barn, too, so it will be excellent experience.


----------



## Mfmst

Well done Team Maizie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Muggles and Mfmst!



Johanna said:


> Zoe did not like being in the blind, either, especially after a Belgin Malinois lunged at her.
> 
> When we first arrived, she was terrified by the cattle. They were lowing loudly at the barn gate. There were geese, chickens, horses, donkeys, goats, and goodness knows what other animals at the site. The smells must have been overwhelming!
> 
> She did settle down after about an hour. I think our local barn hunt association trains at that barn, too, so it will be excellent experience.


Poor Zoe! I wish they would give us a little more room in the blind--maybe a double would be good for 5 dogs. 

Wow, you had a lot of distracting animals at your barn hunt! We had horses at this one and I was very proud of both of the spoos for not barking like they did one time on a trail.


----------



## zooeysmom

StormeeK said:


> Just want to say CONGRATULATIONS to you both! What a cute picture of Maizie and her ribbon. Always love updates on your babies though it makes wonder how did time go by so quickly ??!



Stormee, you are so sweet. You've been my friend since the very beginning of my poodle love affair  Time really does fly, doesn't it?


----------



## Johanna

Not barking at horses is a major achievement! Go, Mazie, find those rats!


----------



## Caddy

Congratulations Maizie and good luck to Lily and Frosty this weekend!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Caddy!


----------



## galofpink

Congrats on the RATN title you two! It is always a wonderful feeling when something clicks just before you are about to move on! Hope your ratting days continue successfully (along with your other sports)!


----------



## zooeysmom

galofpink said:


> Congrats on the RATN title you two! It is always a wonderful feeling when something clicks just before you are about to move on! Hope your ratting days continue successfully (along with your other sports)!


Thanks, Meagan! Just when I thought we were finished...barn hunt decided to add "B" classes so you can continue at the same level even after you title.


----------



## scooterscout99

Will you continue with BH zooeysmom? It took a bit (a couple private lessons and a workshop) for my spoo to get it. But now he is having a blast, earning his first Masters leg his first time out. I’ve also learned to let him hunt, advice that was given when my beagle-rat terrier began, but I was slow to learn.


----------



## zooeysmom

Masters?! Scooterscout, I am in awe of you! Is your dog the first spoo to get to that level? Gosh, I don't know if we will continue. The gal we took our most recent lessons from felt that Maizie was capable of novice and maybe open, but that's it. But, Maizie has shown a lot of improvement in her hunting, as have I in _letting_ her hunt, so, who knows?


----------



## scooterscout99

Zooeysmom, I expected my boy to pick BH up more quickly, after hunting voles (photo). But he needed a little more guidance—go figure, a vole in the dirt isn’t the same as a rat in a tube. Even if they don’t Q, they are following their nose which is part of their job description. This is a reward for putting up with me in rally and obedience!

The BH site lists 26 spoos with RATS titles, and 10 with Masters titles. My goal is to earn the Masters title by the end of the calendar year. We’re trying FAST Cat later this month and I was interested to read your experience. The littermates love it and turn out to be pretty fast. He’s much bigger than the girls so I don’t know what to expect there.


----------



## zooeysmom

You have the right attitude about things, scooterscout  That is a cute pic of your boy hunting the vole. 

I hope you have fun with Fast CAT!


----------



## emisdover

Congratulations! Maizie is such a lovely girl!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, emisdover! Maizie says she wants to see you again very soon


----------



## snow0160

Congratulations! I never venture to this section of the forum. I should have noticed this sooner! You deserve a metal for going to all the competitions!


----------



## zooeysmom

snow0160 said:


> Congratulations! I never venture to this section of the forum. I should have noticed this sooner! You deserve a metal for going to all the competitions!


Thank you, snow! I think you should try barn hunt with at least one of yours


----------



## MollyMuiMa

BIG BIG BIG Congrats from down here.......I am soooo jealous! I have been waiting patiently for someone anyone to start Barn Hunt down here but the only club that got the 'rights' is now disbanded and had never even set up anything! Now I hear the Rottweiler Club down here got the rights to have trials but even that is a good 1+ hour away from my home! Poor Molly............that was the only sport I could've managed with my limited mobility I think! But I am happy for you and I hope we get to see some video in the future!


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, thank you so much, MollyMuiMa!  I hope you and Molly will get a chance to do barn hunt. I just did a search to see if there were any new clubs/trials in your area, but no  What is with that? We have so many in Nor Cal. They should spread them out more! 

If we stick with it, I'll try to get someone to take a video for me so you can see your little niece in action


----------



## LizzysMom

MollyMuiMa said:


> BIG BIG BIG Congrats from down here.......I am soooo jealous! I have been waiting patiently for someone anyone to start Barn Hunt down here but the only club that got the 'rights' is now disbanded and had never even set up anything! Now I hear the Rottweiler Club down here got the rights to have trials but even that is a good 1+ hour away from my home! Poor Molly............that was the only sport I could've managed with my limited mobility I think! But I am happy for you and I hope we get to see some video in the future!


MollyMM, are there any indoor agility facilities near you? With turf, not dirt? When I take Lizzy to our agility class, I usually get there a few minutes early. In the class that is finishing up when I get there, there are THREE ladies on scooters like you use. From what I've overheard, they enter trials regularly. And, seem to be having a lot of fun!


----------



## LizzysMom

ZM - congratulations on all the fun you've been having!  Lizzy and I are having a ball with agility, but part of me really wants to try FAST cat, because she so loves to run. I'm just a bit concerned she'd hurt herself, so haven't really pursued it yet.


----------



## zooeysmom

LizzysMom said:


> ZM - congratulations on all the fun you've been having!  Lizzy and I are having a ball with agility, but part of me really wants to try FAST cat, because she so loves to run. I'm just a bit concerned she'd hurt herself, so haven't really pursued it yet.


Oh, you should try Fast CAT  It's a straight line, so the chances of injury are not very great. Frosty LOVES it. I just wish the clubs out here had the timing equipment so the results would actually be accurate.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

LizzysMom said:


> MollyMM, are there any indoor agility facilities near you? With turf, not dirt? When I take Lizzy to our agility class, I usually get there a few minutes early. In the class that is finishing up when I get there, there are THREE ladies on scooters like you use. From what I've overheard, they enter trials regularly. And, seem to be having a lot of fun!


 EVERY SINGLE VENUE IS OUTSIDE HERE, AND ON GRASS and far away from me!! I am just recently not driving anymore, and would have to rely on my son for transportation ...........not feasible. But my scooter does make it to a park where Agility trials are held occasionally, so I have been able to enjoy watching now and then ! :dance2:


----------



## LizzysMom

MollyMuiMa said:


> EVERY SINGLE VENUE IS OUTSIDE HERE, AND ON GRASS and far away from me!! I am just recently not driving anymore, and would have to rely on my son for transportation ...........not feasible. But my scooter does make it to a park where Agility trials are held occasionally, so I have been able to enjoy watching now and then ! :dance2:


Well, that stinks. I guess that's the price you pay for living in a place where the climate stays relatively consistent - and dry! - for most of the year! If we depended on outside venues in our part of the country, we'd only be able to play about two weeks out of the year! It would be either too hot, or too cold, or too wet (and possibly all three on the same day!  )


----------



## zooeysmom

*9 out of 10 legs toward the RATNX!*

We're almost there. This has been a long road, but today we reached one of my goals along the way--to get a double Q! She also placed first in both trials with excellent times. One more to go!

We're attempting a Bedlington clip, but clearly I'm no chinchillafuzzy :lol:


----------



## Dechi

I have no idea what that means but way to go Maizie ! And yes to the bedlington look !


----------



## Skylar

Very impressive, double Qs and first placements. Fabulous results. Definitely time to celebrate.


----------



## zooeysmom

Dechi said:


> I have no idea what that means but way to go Maizie ! And yes to the bedlington look !


Here is a chart that may be helpful: https://www.barnhunt.com/resources/b_class_guide.pdf

I do not plan on moving up to Open, but I'm learning to never say never


----------



## StormeeK

Way to go Maiz!! I love the picture of you and your ribbons! Good luck on your last leg!


----------



## lily cd re

Wonderful news!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations, Maizie and Zooeysmom! Maizie looks wonderful and proud. Stay warm; we are chilly up here and each of us is blanketed .


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Fantastic! Great job team. That made me really happy today.


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, thanks, you guys  Maizie and I appreciate the support so much :love2:


----------



## Muggles

Fabulous work, both of you!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

zooeysmom said:


> We're almost there. This has been a long road, but today we reached one of my goals along the way--to get a double Q! She also placed first in both trials with excellent times. One more to go!
> 
> We're attempting a Bedlington clip, but clearly I'm no chinchillafuzzy


Congratulations!!! Wow! Your last line made me laugh. I’m no pro groomer - you and Maiz will catch up in no time and our girls will both be so cute.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Way to go!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Skylar

zooeysmom said:


> Here is a chart that may be helpful: https://www.barnhunt.com/resources/b_class_guide.pdf
> 
> I do not plan on moving up to Open, but I'm learning to never say never


I think you and Maizie are ready for the next challenge, Open, since you’ve done so well.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you for the vote of confidence, Skylar! Maybe we can do it


----------



## galofpink

Congrats ZM and Maizie! Keep the good times rolling


----------



## MaizieFrosty

*A great day*

Maizie picked up another double Q today (1st place both times), putting her at 9 out of 10 legs toward her RATNX. She worked amazingly, even digging for the rat in the second round!! Usually she has a MUCH more subtle indication. Just one more to our RATNX. Then maybe we'll move up to Open, or maybe we'll just keep playing in Novice. She is absolutely loving it which is the most important thing. I'm so proud of her and she knows it


----------



## lily cd re

That is wonderful to hear. I am glad you two had fun.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Thank you, Catherine. 

I just realized a couple pages back I said I had 9/10 legs. Well, that was before I realized I had to get 10 past the Novice title, for a total of 13.


----------



## Skylar

Wow, that's fabulous .... you're almost there to RATNX. And two blue ribbons - definitely time to cheer.

I love that you have Frosty doing what he does well and Maizie has her Barn Hunt. You let each dog shine in their own sport rather than forcing them to perform sports that they aren't interested in.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Thanks, Skylar! It's really cool how they've each chosen the sports or activities that they want to do


----------



## MaizieFrosty

*And today we got a double Fail!*

You win some, you lose some. Maizie was stressed on the way there, drooling a ton, which is rare for her nowadays--probably thinking she was going to the vet again, because she did yesterday--and she didn't have Frosty with her. The "barn" area was very distracting with lots of scents outside the ring, spectators, etc. I think only one dog Q'd in each of our trials. So....the long road continues. We could try again in two weeks, but I don't like the drive or the venue, so most likely we'll have to wait until July! 

We saw another spoo there in barn hunt--a red in a conti--but the owner didn't want to engage... Other breed people were much friendlier.


----------



## lily cd re

I am sorry the road was so bumpy today. Some outings are just really really rough. Lily and I got a triple Q in rally today, but it wasn't pretty. I am sorry you didn't Q, but I think I made it only out of the kindness of the judge I probably would have pointed myself out if I was judging myself. Next time will be better all around.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Thanks, Catherine! Congrats to you and Lily on your triple Q!! :adore: I find that I am almost always more critical of our performance than the judges are.


----------

